# Dog Protects His Sushi



## win231 (Nov 19, 2022)

https://www.youtube.com/shorts/L2D1r9UVu38


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2022)

Mogwai... FGS..don't give it water after midnight...


----------

